# Breastmilk donation??



## gal_sunshine_383 (Nov 10, 2005)

I've been thinking about donating my milk to someone that trully need it!

I feel it's such a waste - that my milk is there with nothing to do with it!

Has anyone else considered doing this?

My midwife seemed to think it was a good idea - but so far they have no immediate need for it.

I'm afraid that I may be rejected due to the fact that I have lost a baby!










Please be kind with any advice!


----------



## Mindi22 (Jun 28, 2005)

I can't imagine that they would turn you away for loosing a baby - it's not like your milk is somehow tainted because of that. But I have no idea what the requirements are for donations to milk banks or whatever. Is there a milk bank near you that you can donate to? If so, it probably makes sense to call them and ask. If you call and explain your situation, I'm sure they'll be able to tell you your options.

The following is quoted from the Austin, TX milk bank FAQ's page:
_"Donor mothers are currently lactating and have surplus milk.
You are a good candidate to donate if you are:

* In good general health
* Willing to undergo a blood test (at the milk bank's expense)
* Not regularly using medication or herbal supplements (with the exception of some birth control methods, thyroid medications, insulin, pre-natal vitamins; there are other exceptions, please contact us for more information)
* Willing to donate 150 ounces of milk initially and continue pumping to donate as you are able (minimum donations will be different if you are shipping milk)
* Nursing an infant who is less than one year of age (*bereaved or surrogate mothers are also eligible to donate*)
* Able to arrange for transportation of your milk to a drop-off site (link to drop-off sites)

A woman would not be a suitable donor if:

*She has a positive blood test result for HIV, HTLV, Hepatitis B or C, or Syphilis
*She or her sexual partner is at risk for HIV
*She uses illegal drugs
*She smokes or uses tobacco products
*She has received an organ or tissue transplant or a blood transfusion in the last 12 months
*She regularly has more than two alcoholic drinks per day
*Between 1980-1996, she has been in the United Kingdom for more than 3 months or in Europe for more than 5 years."_

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope that you find a good use for your milk.

-Mindi


----------



## gal_sunshine_383 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you for the info Mindi!

It's good to know that this particular milk bank does not discriminate against bereaved mothers!

I actually spoke with someone from www.milkshare.com

This organization is not a milk bank but simply connects milk donors up with recipients!

I didn't get much of a chance to speak with the Milkshare rep, (3.5 year old acting up while I'm on the phone,) but will phone her back tomorrow.


----------



## unlegal (Feb 18, 2005)

I was just about to recommend Milkshare. I know of a mother who uses donated milk through them, and has nothing but good things to say.


----------



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

Hi, I did this back in Oct after we lost our daughter as well. There may not be an immediate need for it there, but most Mother's Milk Banks will gladly take your donation if you meet the donor criteria...because there really is almost always a shortage.

As a berieved donor most allow you to do a one time donation or you can become an on going donor. I donated several times until I became pregnant again. I think all in all I donated close to 900 ounces.

Trust me, I am on Milkshare as well, and there is almost always a need on there...I get several e-mails a day asking for milk through the group.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I think it's a beautiful gift to babies like mine who need milk. I know our milk bank does not turn away donors who are healthy and willing to have blood work done.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I was going to recommend MilkShare as well! They have a Yahoo group with many parents that are in need of milk for their little ones.

If you don't find anyone, feel free to PM me. I know some mama's on another board that will be in need once their babies are born via surrogate mama's.


----------



## gal_sunshine_383 (Nov 10, 2005)

So it turns out that I did not have to go very far -- to find a baby needing my donated breastmilk! I will be donating for my 3 month old nephew!

My SIL has had major breast reduction surgery in the past -- and is only able to produce (herself) half of the breastmilk that he needs! She is dedicated to continuing to breastfeed him -- but without donation -- she would have to supplement him with formula!

The problem being is that my milk supply is so far refusing to increase to what I need it to be! I have been pumping for 4 days -- every three hours and am taking herbs and medication to increase my supply! I am doing breast compressions, warm compresses ect...
Although my supply has increased significantly, (it had almost dried up,) I am only pumping about 1 ounce per pumping session!







:

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## mommamea (May 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gal_sunshine_383* 
The problem being is that my milk supply is so far refusing to increase to what I need it to be! I have been pumping for 4 days -- every three hours and am taking herbs and medication to increase my supply! I am doing breast compressions, warm compresses ect...
Although my supply has increased significantly, (it had almost dried up,) I am only pumping about 1 ounce per pumping session!







:

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Have you tried pumping more often than three hours? With other children around, I know the time can be an issue, but the more you can pump the more will happen. 1oz sounds like you're not getting a let down, and are just pumping what's in the breast... If it's a manual pump, do you do quick little pumps to start, then longer pumps as the milk comes out, to try to stimulate that let down effect?

Pumping in a warm shower can help, or in the tub (not with an electric of course) sometimes lansinoh or something like that to "lubricate" the inside of the pump flange (apply to nipple and areola then pump); and you're probably already doing both breasts each time.

I'll try to think of more, think milky thoughts!
MommaMea


----------

